
Bruce Schneier to hire researcher on public interest technology - lifeisstillgood
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2aoaaii90mfsrm/Public-Interest%20Technology%20Strategic%20Thought%20Partner%20RFP_Date_%20September%2023%202019.pdf?dl=0
======
lifeisstillgood
Bruce Schneier seeks a strategic thought-partner to work with him in engaging
with the sector to determine how best to leverage his expertise and platforms
to support the growing work within the public-interest technology sector

For my money, There is a lot interesting stuff going on here.

Firstly this looks like my ideal job. Shame I am woefully hilariously under
qualified for it

Second this is the sort of "observatory" stuff I dream of paying for others to
do once I sell my companies for millions - I would love to create a modern
version of the Phillips coloured water tubes - a simulation of the political
economic country so we can argue sensibly (or journalists can point to)

Third, Schneier is as usual, right - this is desperately important

